# Nevada Penthouses



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Was told by visitor, to make the layout more authentic, I needed trailers. None available to buy so built them.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Now you dont see that every day..


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Now thats neat Ron, nice job.


----------



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ron, you need a little authentic accessories like bags of trash, 3 or 4 junked cars , pick ups etc etc, tall weeds (in season)


audi84 aka Noel 1


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

When the snow goes away then the trailers will be put out with accessories.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Mybe Senek stands for red neck. Nice job. Looks just like something you'd see in Alabama. Later RJD


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

:... to make the layout more authentic" 

Now what is your layout 'theme' ? 


Availability, actually 5-6 yrs bk one of your u.s. based home deco accessory shops sold a airstream-like (heavymetal - lead bottom?) trailer. I actually received one in the mail from NewHamp' Very very Nice ! They may still be seen displayed on the DeOro layout out west and even at the ECLSTS . . . . And was it last yr that conoco (?) was selling some plastic trailering folk sets and one of them contained a artdeco coloured shortie trailer. 


Weather those beauts of yours with lots of rust lines and dust . . . . 

doug c


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Aw yeesssss, 
Takes me back to my youth. Nothing like the smell of Camel cigarette butts and spilt Coors beer, around the site of last evening’s gala BBQ, dance and front yard brawl. A grand time was had by all until the local law showed up and left with my Uncle Claude who was the life of many a party at the Wigfoot Market & Trailer Park - Chandler AZ circ. 1956. 
Nice job Ron! 

Best, Ted


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron I see you just let your property values plummet by puttin in trailers like that







Next you all will be roundin up all those hippies in them trailers and headin to Martys for the shindig in Sept









That is cool idea, thanks for the ideas.

Tom H


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm trying to decide if this was inspired somehow by Mics thread in the other subforum...or maybe the other way around...


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Nothing to do with that topic. Been working on them off and on for a week.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good ones Ron. We lived in trailers from when I was in 4th grade to 12th, then my parents moved it and lived in it another few years. We waxed it about every year and kept it in good shape, as most 'trailer trash' did back then.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Now them's shore some classics, Ron. Well done. They look great.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool... tornado targets.... awesome.. 

Nice job Ron.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Now that's an original idea! A trailerpark will give lots of detailing possibilities.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I especially like the one with tires on the roof. Kind of looks like one of my nieghbors!!


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

What does a hurricane, a flood and a ******* divorce have in common.......... 





Someone's losing a trailer


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Ron, 
For the square trailers, plastic pvc fence posts would be about the right size. They make them to fit over 4x4's, I think. Could work good for train cars also!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

We had concrete blocks, not tires on top of ours. 

You need something. The roof of the trailer is light sheet metal coated with roofing material, and on a windy day. pops up and down making quite a racket.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

The tires on the roof are a nice touch!


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

Are those PBR caps holding up the tongues of the trailers? Any pickups in the scene must display a minimum of 20% red primer, have tie wire and/or duct tape visible and no more than 2 wheels in contact wth the ground.


----------

